# Hablemos Sobre "Immo Off"  Procedimientos para Desactivar el inmobilizador



## fila91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Buenas noches compañeros, soy nuevo en este foro, mi nombre es Jesus Jimenez aunque me gusta que me digan fila , Soy electromecánico, llegue aqui buscando informacion sobre el simulador y alcance a leer post donde hablaban de los inmobilizadores,  en mi taller me llega seguido algunas computadoras para quitarlo, asi que poco a poco tratare ir subiendo información en este tema.

A grandes rasgos el sistema inmobilizador esta constituido por lo siguiente:
ECU, PCM, Computadora etc.
Modulo Del Inmobilizador
Antena
Chip( transporder)

Para ingadar mas a fondo pueden buscar en internet ahi encontraran los principios básicos, en este tema trataremos de hablar de lo que es la desactivacion del sistema, el cual se lleva acabo directamente en la PCM o ecu, esto modificando la información de la memoria FLASH, Eeprom y en algunos casos los del microprocesador ST10.

Para los que han pensando alguna vez en practicar esta tecnica, les comento que para iniciarse es bueno contar con lo siguiente;

Estación De soldar (Cautin Con pistola de calor con control de temperatura)
Herramientas Basicas para abrir una ecu ( desamadores , pinzas etc)
Lector de Eeprom ( depende que tipo, Existen lectores muy económicos y otros mas caros)
Programa para realizar el Immo Off ( Ya iremos Hablando de ellos mas adelante)

*En algunos casos basta con usar una interfaz KKL que en mexico cuesta aproximadamente 350 pesos, para hacer algunos trabajos de este tipo por ejemplo con ese cable y el software correcto yo puedo leer la eeprom y flash de vw bmw y renault en algunos modelos.

Y lo principal muchas ganas de aprender, estoy dispuesto en apoyar hasta cierto punto a que todos aprendamos , asi que dependiendo la aceptación del post, entre todos podemos ir agregando, con experiencia y practica  por ejemplo existen autos que con un carbuclean puedes quitar el immo


----------



## soulblack (Nov 16, 2017)

Bueno aqui en vzla creo que es nulo que un electromecanico realice tal funcion,la mayoria que realizan cambios de memoria,sofware,y harware se los dejan mas que todo a la parte de electronica.
Me parece excelente lo que haces te felicito.que tiempo tienes en el campo automotriz?


----------



## fila91 (Nov 16, 2017)

soulblack dijo:


> Bueno aqui en vzla creo que es nulo que un electromecanico realice tal funcion,la mayoria que realizan cambios de memoria,sofware,y harware se los dejan mas que todo a la parte de electronica.
> Me parece excelente lo que haces te felicito.que tiempo tienes en el campo automotriz?



Leí por aquí varias veces sobre el tema, por ejemplo para probar una computadora automotriz en banco necesitaríamos un emulador de immo o desactivarlo para que pueda tener pulsos de inyección, y en ámbito automotriz llevo apenas 10 años, pero eh tenido la oportunidad de ir a otros lugares a tomar cursos sobre los temas que me interesan, saludos!


----------



## soulblack (Nov 16, 2017)

Bueno en la parte central del pais ya hay a dispocicion banco para ecu y cluster digitales. pero no e logrado saber que marca es la que usan
Te felicito por el post.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 22, 2020)

No es que reviva muertos, pero ya  hay un software que realiza la desactivación de este tipo de bloqueos... Emplea las EEPROM, casualmente vi tu publicación y te digo que el software te da el código, sería de probarlo a ver si realmente funciona, como no tengo OBD ni estoy metida en so de la electronica en el automovil, solo puedo darte el screenshot de la aplicación que te genera los Dumps... si sirve de algo puedo publicar el programa  acá (un amigo de Russia me lo ha proporcionado), pero si no es permitido, al menos en la fotografía está mas que claro, como obtenerlo...







Please select an ORIGINAL eeprom file (32kb, 64kb or 128kb) from EDC17 or MED17.

* EEPROM IMMO PATCH
* EEPROM CHECKSUM CORRECTION
* NO DASH LIGHT AND WARNING MESSAGE
* THE RIGHT WAY TO IMMO OFF.

THE AUTHORS AND CONTRIBUTORS ACCEPT NO RESPONSIBILITY IN ANY CONCEIVABLE IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, WITHOUT LIMITATION, THE IMPLIED MANNER. THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS" AND WITHOUT ANY EXPRESS OR WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTIBILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. [L-11]


----------



## sergiot (Feb 26, 2020)

Se lo ve interesante, tenes idea cual es el procedimiento? si se graba una eeprom nueva o se modifica la original de la ecu?, yo tuve varios casos sobre las pcm de chrysler y como no tengo como modificarlas las tengo que cambiar por alguna otra de otra pcm que no tenga el inmo habilitado.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 26, 2020)

Tienes que modificarla, se desuelda (cosa que es tediosa) y se reprograma de nuevo... Yo lo he hecho un par de veces y, por ende se que funciona.
Un ejemplo, realicé un post en la sección de Equipos PC de este foro, he logrado recuperar una placa madre muerta por flasheo de BIOS, se quita el Chip del Bios y se monta en el SPIFlash por medio del puerto paralelo, se reprograma con SPIPGMW.EXE y en 30 minutos ya la tenía flaheada, la rsoldé de nuevo en la placa y arrancó. Así que fácilmente se pueden reprogramar estos chips de las ECUs. Quien me ayudó a ver una modificación de un bloqueo, fue un amigo, me mostro ese programa, me dijo que desmontó el flash CHIP, lo colocó en un zócalo y lo reprogramó con ese mismo programa de DOS... le modificó via HEX los datos de la Dump Creada del Flasheo que realizó y luego de haberlo modificado lo reprogramó con esa modificación... Listo, lo tenía desbloqueado y cobró muy bien por lo que hizo, lo realizó frente al cliente... Luego me invitó a un helado de fresa.... pero eso ya es otra historia...
---
Mira este video, es la modificación de un AUDI para desactivar el bloqueo:


----------



## Cesar Camino (Abr 26, 2021)

Buenos días, feliz inicio de semana. Disculpen, pero quería pedir asesoría con respecto al área eléctronica-automotriz estoy iniciando en un taller, pero la verdad es que soy autodidacta por lo que he estudiado de todo un poco, en la parte de programación, reparación de ECU, entre otras cosas, sin embargo siento que me sobresaturo ya que no tengo una persona guía que instruya, que me recomiendan? Ante mano, disculpen las molestias.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 26, 2021)

El problema de este mundo de las ecu's es que no hay mucha información del circuito interno, y no todas son iguales, por lo tanto no todas se pueden reparar de la misma manera, y no todas se pueden banquear de la misma manera.
Si tu intensión es atender toda la gama de ecu's en tu país, vas a tener que estudiar mucho y comprar cuanta ecu quemada o no haya en el mercado, ademas de los generadores de señales ckp y cmp, en tu país tenes la firma Yasky o algo asi, que tienen un generador de señales con casi todos los modelos en el mercado.
Yo por mi parte solo me dedico a las de chrysler, por un tema de tiempo o poco tiempo no tomo otra marca, el tiempo y la experiencia es fundamental.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Abr 26, 2021)

Cesar Camino dijo:


> Buenos días, feliz inicio de semana. Disculpen, pero quería pedir asesoría con respecto al área eléctronica-automotriz estoy iniciando en un taller, pero la verdad es que soy autodidacta por lo que he estudiado de todo un poco, en la parte de programación, reparación de ECU, entre otras cosas, sin embargo siento que me sobresaturo ya que no tengo una persona guía que instruya, que me recomiendan? Ante mano, disculpen las molestias.


Yo puedo asesorarte un poco, estoy como muchos... Por Pandemia, viendo que se hace para ganar la vida, con unos amigos empezamos a diversificarnos en electrónica y este mu8ndo automotriz deja muchas ganancias.

Para empezar Te recomiendo un Scanner, hay muchos por ejemplo los genéricos como el Launchpad, que puedes emplear para eliminar las fallas y encontrar las fallas, pero ¿Qué tiene que ver con las ECU? porque primero necesitas saber si es problema mecánico o problema lógico.... Bueno, luego de eso están los scanner como el Cardaq+. Ahora con las ECUs, tengo unos cuantos programas que puedo darte para empezar mira estos que tengo.

Nota, algunos son de pago y estos que tengo tienen su correspondiente activador, razón por las que aquí no puedo compartir ya que las normas lo estipulan, pero, puedes consultarme al privado y con gusto te las proporciono...


----------



## mario mdm (Jun 13, 2021)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Yo puedo asesorarte un poco, estoy como muchos... Por Pandemia, viendo que se hace para ganar la vida, con unos amigos empezamos a diversificarnos en electrónica y este mu8ndo automotriz deja muchas ganancias.
> 
> Para empezar Te recomiendo un Scanner, hay muchos por ejemplo los genéricos como el Launchpad, que puedes emplear para eliminar las fallas y encontrar las fallas, pero ¿Qué tiene que ver con las ECU? porque primero necesitas saber si es problema mecánico o problema lógico.... Bueno, luego de eso están los scanner como el Cardaq+. Ahora con las ECUs, tengo unos cuantos programas que puedo darte para empezar mira estos que tengo.
> 
> ...


Hola amigo, te cuento que hace días estoy tratando de conectar la ECU de mi Peugeot 106 a un escáner genérico con ELM327, según lo que he podido averiguar con este escáner podría conectar la ECU te mi auto ya que admite el protocolo, pero no me esta funcionando. Te agradecería si tenes y me podrías pasar el Pinout de la ECU Magneti Marelli IAW 1AP.40 
O si de alguna manera podría saber con seguridad con que protocolo trabaja. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 15, 2021)

mario mdm dijo:


> Hola amigo, te cuento que hace días estoy tratando de conectar la ECU de mi Peugeot 106 a un escáner genérico con ELM327, según lo que he podido averiguar con este escáner podría conectar la ECU te mi auto ya que admite el protocolo, pero no me esta funcionando. Te agradecería si tenes y me podrías pasar el Pinout de la ECU Magneti Marelli IAW 1AP.40
> O si de alguna manera podría saber con seguridad con que protocolo trabaja. Desde ya muchas gracias


Te pasaré lo que tenga a mano, dame un día para buscarte el pinout


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 15, 2021)

*Me confirmás si es este el que necesitas, y lo lamento, pero no atiendo por privado, es un foro de apoyo y todos debemos apoyarnos, son las normas. Privado solo las prepago...

Centralita de Motor / Electronic Control Unit ECU / Motor Steuergerät 
Marca: Magneti Marelli *
Peugeot 106 II (1) 1.0 I IAW 1AP.40 / IAW1AP40 / IAW 1AP40
Referencias: 9620578580 E 12V / 16254.004 / 16254004 0A00RW994X6618096 / 0A 00 RW994X66 180 96










Esto es lo que tengo, revisa antes de hacer cualquier cosa


Tipos de EEPROM:





Aqui el diagrama eléctrico


----------



## Alej06 (Ago 21, 2021)

Hola, podría ayudarme respecto a lo siguiente...después de volcar el firmware con el immo apagado en la ecu, es necesario modificar alguna conexión en el auto? Gracias


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 23, 2021)

Alej06 dijo:


> Hola, podría ayudarme respecto a lo siguiente...después de volcar el firmware con el immo apagado en la ecu, es necesario modificar alguna conexión en el auto? Gracias


No mi amigo, no es así, es como cualquier EEPROM, luego de modificar el volcado de memoria, la vuelves a subir a la ECU, claro si conoces bien los parámetros que estás modificando para que los sensores sigan funcionando


----------



## Alej06 (Ago 23, 2021)

Entiendo hasta ese punto, mi pregunta parte a partir de ahí...después de volcado el firmware con immo apagado en la ecu...ya está el archivo establecido en la ecu...es necesario modificar o desconectar alguna conexión eléctrica en el auto...o solamente basta con restablecer la ecu en el automóvil y listo. Gracias


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 23, 2021)

Pues, en mi caso luego de modificar algunos parámetros para mejorar el consumo de oxígeno, solo conecto la ECU tal y como estaba, en el vehículo. Enciendo el mismo y coloco el scanner por OBD2 para ver como se encuentra el vehículo y los sensores... nada más


----------



## unmonje (Ago 23, 2021)

UUUFFFF !!   Por todo esto, no tengo auto


----------



## Alej06 (Ago 23, 2021)

Ok gracias!!!


----------



## electronicaballestero (Ago 31, 2021)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Yo puedo asesorarte un poco, estoy como muchos... Por Pandemia, viendo que se hace para ganar la vida, con unos amigos empezamos a diversificarnos en electrónica y este mu8ndo automotriz deja muchas ganancias.
> 
> Para empezar Te recomiendo un Scanner, hay muchos por ejemplo los genéricos como el Launchpad, que puedes emplear para eliminar las fallas y encontrar las fallas, pero ¿Qué tiene que ver con las ECU? porque primero necesitas saber si es problema mecánico o problema lógico.... Bueno, luego de eso están los scanner como el Cardaq+. Ahora con las ECUs, tengo unos cuantos programas que puedo darte para empezar mira estos que tengo.
> 
> Nota, algunos son de pago y estos que tengo tienen su correspondiente activador, razón por las que aquí no puedo compartir ya que las normas lo estipulan, pero, puedes consultarme al privado y con gusto te las proporciono



Saludos.

Soy Ingeniero en  Electrónica, llevo poco tiempo en el área automotriz y así como tu por tema Pandemia me toco diversificarme y me doy cuenta por ti que me falta mucho por aprender.

Puedes por favor orientarme al respecto, de verdad es un área que me llama mucho la atención, ya tengo aproximadamente 6 meses trabajando en esto, pero prácticamente en la reparación electrónica de las ECU.

En este momento estoy buscando información sobre generadores de señales CKP y CMP e investigando llegue a este foro, pero realmente muchas personas me consulta para prestarle servicio en cuanto a la programación de las ECU y de esto se muy poco, para no decir nada.

Quedo atento, y agradecido de antemano con la ayuda que puedas prestar.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 31, 2021)

Lei por ahí --> *Las ECUs son todas  diferentes y eso no permite acceder a la reparación por falta de información *
¿ Porque las terminales automotrices hacen eso  ? seria la pregunta
Fácil de comprender si uno *se pone* en la situación de las automotrices.
*1-*Ellas tratan se resolver su problema *(hacer un auto que funcione )* pero que no le traiga problemas
*2-* Evitar el *manoseo y manipulación* de las partes delicadas, por manos *desconocidas no calificadas por ellos *y que esto, les traiga problemas importantes tales como, perdida de credibilidad, desprestigio ,defraudación, costos por daños a clientes asegurados, juicios a la compañía automotriz , etc.
Para algunos, esto puede no ser importante y en algunos países puede que sea irrelevante, pero en otros, que se sujetan fuertemente a derecho
esto puede terminar en montañas de dinero en quebrantos y nadie quiere eso.
Digo esto porque, trabajé un par de años en los 90 de manera indirecta, para FORD, en automatización de líneas de montaje de partes y se leía fuertemente esta impronta, en casi todos los aspectos de la administración.
En cierta oportunidad estuvimos 2 meses parados por un aspecto de seguridad de la *traba de niño* de las cerraduras del FOCUS.

Todos motivos mas que suficiente para tratar de dificultar la intromisión de extraños.
Como el *método* es muy conocido (funcionamiento conceptual de una ECU), ponen el acento en la implementación y en el SILENCIO, de manera que sea muy dificil de acceder, que no se parezca a ninguna otra , que los conectores difieran o sean raros , los protocolos distintos, etc..


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hola, 
Para empezar, te pasaré un curso multimedia para que aprendas un poco. Solo dame tiempo de subírtelos porque pesan un poco. Y también te dejo los pinouts de las ECUs para que veas como se conectan, en un enlace.











						KTM BENCH Wiring Diagram + Software + Driver
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




*Libro sobre reparaciones (gratuito según la web donde lo obtuve y que ahora ya no lo tienen en línea)*





						Reparo de ECU
					






					www.suporteaoficina.com.br
				




Con estos puedes empezar.
Aclaro, son libros gratuitos teóricos.







electronicaballestero dijo:


> Saludos.
> 
> Soy Ingeniero en  Electrónica, llevo poco tiempo en el área automotriz y así como tu por tema Pandemia me toco diversificarme y me doy cuenta por ti que me falta mucho por aprender.
> 
> ...


----------



## sergiot (Sep 2, 2021)

Un consejo, de alguien que hace unos cuantos años hace lo mismo con las ecu's, tratá de orientarte hacia una marca, son todas distintas, tanto las ecus como las señales de ckp y cmp, las señales mas complejas necesitan una sincronización tal, que sino es imposible hacer funcionar la ecu en la mesa, información hay mucho, pero casi nunca sirve para los problemas reales.
Existen en el mercado generadores ckp y cmp, que tienen casi todos los patrones.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 2, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> Un consejo, de alguien que hace unos cuantos años hace lo mismo con las ecu's, tratá de orientarte hacia una marca, son todas distintas, tanto las ecus como las señales de ckp y cmp, las señales mas complejas necesitan una sincronización tal, que sino es imposible hacer funcionar la ecu en la mesa, información hay mucho, pero casi nunca sirve para los problemas reales.
> Existen en el mercado generadores ckp y cmp, que tienen casi todos los patrones.


Cierto, pero también  no tan complicado. Con un *generador de funciones digital* se puede simular casi cualquier sensor de ambos tipos, por ahi se puede complicar un poco con los enchufes que suelen ser de disposición diferentes. Y si, cada marca puede tener un patrón diferente y eso tambien cuenta y ahorra tiempo conocerlo.
Una solución práctica es, *si se puede*, tomar una muestra de las señales  *ckp y cmp *antes de quitar la* ECU *hasta el banco

*ECU=  *Electronic Computer Unit
*CKP=  Crankshaft Position ( *cuenta los dientes de la polea dentada para determinar el momento de chispa*)
CMP= Camshaft Position (*posición árbol de levas en el número 1 superior*)
CMP y CKP ->*Entre ambos la *ECU*  simula al antiguo* distribuidor mecánico de chispa*

La diferencia es que, si el auto se sumergia un poco en el agua, al rato podías seguir andando, Si se inunda la ECU seguramente no  
Por eso me gustan los carburadores de avión, que funcionan volcados tambien.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 2, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Cierto, pero también  no tan complicado. Con un *generador de funciones digital* se puede simular casi cualquier sensor de ambos tipos, por ahi se puede complicar un poco con los enchufes que suelen ser de disposición diferentes. Y si, cada marca puede tener un patrón diferente y eso tambien cuenta y ahorra tiempo conocerlo.
> Una solución práctica es, *si se puede*, tomar una muestra de las señales  *ckp y cmp *antes de quitar la* ECU *hasta el banco
> 
> *ECU=  *Electronic Computer Unit
> ...


En los sistemas de inyección secuencial, las señales del ckp y cmp no son discretas en el tiempo, tienen patrones distintos, y en base a esos patrones las ecus toman control del orden de inyección y puesta a punto del encendido, distintos son los sistemas simultaneos en donde el patron de pulsos tiene una simetria tal que se puede simular facil, ya que son x cantidad de pulsos por vuelta un escalon sin pulsos, eso marca el PMS, los sistemas secuenciales no marcan el PMS, la ecu lo determina por angulo de pulsos en la señal del ckp.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 2, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> En los sistemas de inyección secuencial, las señales del ckp y cmp no son discretas en el tiempo, tienen patrones distintos, y en base a esos patrones las ecus toman control del orden de inyección y puesta a punto del encendido, distintos son los sistemas simultaneos en donde el patron de pulsos tiene una simetria tal que se puede simular facil, ya que son x cantidad de pulsos por vuelta un escalon sin pulsos, eso marca el PMS, los sistemas secuenciales no marcan el PMS, la ecu lo determina por angulo de pulsos en la señal del ckp.


Sacaría una ECU de un vehiculo , si y solo si, tengo la fuerte idea de que ésta unidad está rota. Nunca me intereso el mundo de la competencia.    Por ende mi  intención seria ver si las entradas  y lo demás funcionan bien , de ser así, la devuelvo al auto, que es lo mejor para hacerlo andar bien.


----------



## electronicaballestero (Sep 4, 2021)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Hola,
> Para empezar, te pasaré un curso multimedia para que aprendas un poco. Solo dame tiempo de subírtelos porque pesan un poco. Y también te dejo los pinouts de las ECUs para que veas como se conectan, en un enlace.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271227
> ...



Muchisimas gracias....

Los libros comenzare a leerlos. los pinout tengo bastante información tambien para compartirles.


----------



## mjrodriguez70 (May 16, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Yo puedo asesorarte un poco, estoy como muchos... Por Pandemia, viendo que se hace para ganar la vida, con unos amigos empezamos a diversificarnos en electrónica y este mu8ndo automotriz deja muchas ganancias.
> 
> Para empezar Te recomiendo un Scanner, hay muchos por ejemplo los genéricos como el Launchpad, que puedes emplear para eliminar las fallas y encontrar las fallas, pero ¿Qué tiene que ver con las ECU? porque primero necesitas saber si es problema mecánico o problema lógico.... Bueno, luego de eso están los scanner como el Cardaq+. Ahora con las ECUs, tengo unos cuantos programas que puedo darte para empezar mira estos que tengo.
> 
> ...


Hola!

Lamento si revivo el tema! ¿tendrás aún algunos de estos software que me pudieras compartir?
Espero no molestar!


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 17, 2022)

Con gusto, te lo dejo:
Dentro viene su videotutorial, pero debes conocer sobre direcciones HEX para modificar las eeprom

```
https://www80.zippyshare.com/v/0l7jM6vH/file.html
```


----------



## resistencio (Sep 10, 2022)

El LINK no sirve...!!!



unmonje dijo:


> Sacaría una ECU de un vehiculo , si y solo si, tengo la fuerte idea de que ésta unidad está rota. Nunca me intereso el mundo de la competencia.    Por ende mi  intención seria ver si las entradas  y lo demás funcionan bien , de ser así, la devuelvo al auto, que es lo mejor para hacerlo andar bien.


 Sabés cuantas veces amagué para anotarme en algún curso de electrónica automotriz...??? Cursos de 8 meses por dar un ejemplo, donde los 7 primeros meses se habla de como medir una resistencias y de como prender un tester...Y recién en el últmo mes, a la práctica...En realidad, tanto sensores como actuadores, son casi elementales en cuanto a funcionamiento y accionamiento, resistencias variables, sensores inductivos o de reluctancia variables, algunos ópticos y otros efecto hall, otros piezoeléctricos, etc...Para cualquiera que tenga una mínima formación en electrónica, podría decirse que estaría desperdiciando 7 meses de su vida, y sólo aprovecharía el último mes del curso, para saber donde están desparramados los sensores en el auto...Creo que la aparición de la electrónica en los autos, pasó a complicarle la vida a los pobres "cachos" (cachos = mecánicos en argentina), conozco a varios que están lidiando con problemas similares desde hace 15 años, y no terminan de asimilar los conocimientos ni los procedimientos, porque sencillamente no están preparados para esas tareas, y las hacen de mala gana.
Yo he reparado algunos, de puro metido, siguendo un poco de teoría y mucho de sentido común, autos propios, de parientes y/o amigos, nada comercial.

Lo que dice SERGIOT, es cierto, hay mucho misterio detrás de las ECUS, lo único que pudieron estandarizan fueron los conectores OBDII, después los protocolos, y después arreglate como puedas.

Quería encontrar algo que leí hace muchos años, creo que era del dramaturgo MARCO DENEVI, que decía algo así...*Es muy común a muchas profesiones, crear un léxico propio, que solo ellos puedan entender, para así ostentar el patrimonio del conocimiento y la exclusividad de las soluciones...*No lo pondo entre comillas, porque lo deformé, pero el concepto del mensaje era ese.

A cambio, encontré algo muy parecido:
*Si algo caracteriza al lenguaje científico y al lenguaje técnico es su léxico. El léxico general, el propio de todos los hablantes, puede ser utilizado para transmitir mensajes a todos los que conocen una determinada lengua, y el grado de comprensión de esos mensajes dependerá del nivel de información que posea el receptor , sea lector u oyente. Pero el léxico de un lenguaje especializado no puede ser dirigido a toda la gente y no admite grados de comprensión. Ante un texto escrito en lenguaje científico o técnico tiene más posibilidades de comprensión un novato en el campo correspondiente del saber, que las que tiene un buen conocedor del léxico de la lengua que no sepa nada de la especialidad de la que trate el texto.*

Pero eso no siempre es suficiente...!!!


----------



## unmonje (Sep 10, 2022)

resistencio dijo:


> El LINK no sirve...!!!
> 
> 
> Sabés cuantas veces amagué para anotarme en algún curso de electrónica automotriz...??? Cursos de 8 meses por dar un ejemplo, donde los 7 primeros meses se habla de como medir una resistencias y de como prender un tester...Y recién en el últmo mes, a la práctica...En realidad, tanto sensores como actuadores, son casi elementales en cuanto a funcionamiento y accionamiento, resistencias variables, sensores inductivos o de reluctancia variables, algunos ópticos y otros efecto hall, otros piezoeléctricos, etc...Para cualquiera que tenga una mínima formación en electrónica, podría decirse que estaría desperdiciando 7 meses de su vida, y sólo aprovecharía el último mes del curso, para saber donde están desparramados los sensores en el auto...Creo que la aparición de la electrónica en los autos, pasó a complicarle la vida a los pobres "cachos" (cachos = mecánicos en argentina), conozco a varios que están lidiando con problemas similares desde hace 15 años, y no terminan de asimilar los conocimientos ni los procedimientos, porque sencillamente no están preparados para esas tareas, y las hacen de mala gana.
> ...


Moraleja :
En el ambito automotriz se dá el viejo proverbio de las obras en construcción --> " Cada quien se empeña en resolver su propio problema."
....y el que viene atrás que resuelva el suyo.

Para lo solidario, estan los FOROS


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 12, 2022)

resistencio dijo:


> El LINK no sirve...!!!


Si bien el link no sirve (no es necesario que lo grites poniendo en mayúscula) ten en cuenta que es un tutorial en video, que yo conseguí en la red y con gusto puedo volver a compartir, no esperes que todo se te de a la mano, tienes que buscar en Google como yo lo hice o bien solicitarlo nuevamente con educación.

-----------------------------------------


*Actualizando información al respecto*

Con gusto trataré de volverlo a subir.
*Les dejo la documentación en PDF de este libro de Pinouts de ECUS comunes, para identificar los sensores 
Espero les sirva de apoyo técnico. El manual está en Portugués pero se entiende bien.

Dejo imágenes de referencia del libro PDF*





 

 
 

...............................................

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Subo folleto - manual de modificación de eeprom, por medio de HEX para desactivar INMO en los vehículos, o bien para agregar llaves vírgenes...

Dejo capturas de referencias

 


---------------------------------------------


----------



## resistencio (Oct 8, 2022)

Gracias por el aporte...TKM...!!!

Estoy controvertido con algunos datos que he venido recogiendo de diferentes fuentes, desde este mismo y nutrido foro, y desde otros menos solidarios...acabo de preguntar en un popular sitio de compra/venta (ML) sobre un generador de pulsos CKP/ CMP sincronizadas, que sostiene que con su producto, se pueden arrancar (prender) las ECUs sin necesidad de llaves ni de módulos INMO...estoy descontando que su respuesta incluye a aquellas ECUs que originalmente tienen módulos INMO, llaves, antena y transporder...lo cual se contradice con todo lo que había leído anteriormente, incluido lo que leí en este mismo hilo...hay alguien que pueda acabar definitivamente con estos mitos, porque parecen ser eso cuando hay tantas versiones y tan diferentes...yo tengo una idea, que justificaría la aparición de tantos aparatos para hacer INMO temporales, cuando se intenta banquear alguna ECU, pero a cada rato aparece una duda nueva...o bien es innecesario hacer INMO (y esto esta relacionado con la única condición de generar CKP y CMP sincronizadas) o me quieren vender gato por liebre...?.?
Aprovecho también para preguntar si estas EPROM, se pueden grabar con pickit 2 o 3...porque en todos lados veo que usan UPA o KTag o Galletto o similares, que tienen un costo de unas 10 veces más.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 9, 2022)

resistencio dijo:


> Estoy controvertido con algunos datos que he venido recogiendo de diferentes fuentes, desde este mismo y nutrido foro, y desde otros menos solidarios...acabo de preguntar en un popular sitio de compra/venta (ML) sobre un generador de pulsos CKP/ CMP sincronizadas, que sostiene que con su producto, se pueden arrancar (prender) las ECUs sin necesidad de llaves ni de módulos INMO...estoy descontando que su respuesta incluye a aquellas ECUs que originalmente tienen módulos INMO, llaves, antena y transporder...lo cual se contradice con todo lo que había leído anteriormente, incluido lo que leí en este mismo hilo...hay alguien que pueda acabar definitivamente con estos mitos, porque parecen ser eso cuando hay tantas versiones y tan diferentes...yo tengo una idea, que justificaría la aparición de tantos aparatos para hacer INMO temporales, cuando se intenta banquear alguna ECU, pero a cada rato aparece una duda nueva...o bien es innecesario hacer INMO (y esto esta relacionado con la única condición de generar CKP y CMP sincronizadas) o me quieren vender gato por liebre...?.?
> Aprovecho también para preguntar si estas EPROM, se pueden grabar con pickit 2 o 3...porque en todos lados veo que usan UPA o KTag o Galletto o similares, que tienen un costo de unas 10 veces más.


Creo que en este foro ya se ha dicho. 
Los menos interesados en que se manipulen las ECUs y todo su contexto tecnológico, son las mismas  terminales automotrices.
Que tampoco les interesa un Standard sino la exclusividad. Pasa que del otro lado, hay mucha resistencia y de ahi mucho de la puja en el mercado.


----------



## resistencio (Oct 9, 2022)

En eso estamos de acuerdo...pero que un tercero, fabricante de instrumentos semicaseros, que probablemente haya conseguido información de foros como este, este comercializando algo, y falseando o distorcionando información con el afán de vender, es claramente un delincuente...también puede ser un desinformado, pero en ese caso debería decirlo y evitarse de ese modo consecuencias desfavorables.
Como sea, no le voy comprar, seguiré investigando un poco más, ahora con algo más de cautela, porque es evidente que por desconocimiento o por no querer difundir información precisa, puede uno comprar algo inservible.

Sigo de todos modos esperando de este foro, alguien que pueda responder con alguna certeza.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 9, 2022)

resistencio dijo:


> En eso estamos de acuerdo...pero que un tercero, fabricante de instrumentos semicaseros, que probablemente haya conseguido información de foros como este, este comercializando algo, y falseando o distorcionando información con el afán de vender, es claramente un delincuente...también puede ser un desinformado, pero en ese caso debería decirlo y evitarse de ese modo consecuencias desfavorables.
> Como sea, no le voy comprar, seguiré investigando un poco más, ahora con algo más de cautela, porque es evidente que por desconocimiento o por no querer difundir información precisa, puede uno comprar algo inservible.
> 
> Sigo de todos modos esperando de este foro, alguien que pueda responder con alguna certeza.


No he probado ninguna de esas chucherias que usted menciona, pero ...
Si le puedo decir que, quien esté profundo en el tema ECUs y a su vez, pueda programar algunos pequeños procesadores, podria generar un programa emulador de esos sensores, que el cliente-usuario, poco hábil  podria configurar ingresando los valores para generar los pulsos sincronizados  e incluso guardarlos segun su marca y modelo para usos posteriores.
Algo asi como una base de DATOS de  SAMPLERs de pulsos , para las ECUs,  para las distintas marcas y modelos, que permita ensayar en BANCO, las ECUs eventuales para reparación. 
Analizando con osciloscopio digital los "ejemplos"  , creo que yo podría hacer uno así, en unos meses de trabajo, si me lo propusiera.
Asi que, seguro que hay otros tambien que tambien podrian. En mi caso.... estoy harto !!! (que vuelvan los carburadores.)


----------



## resistencio (Oct 9, 2022)

Jaja...que descontrol que hicieron en post de la no emisión, se resolvía con un buen catalizador y uno o dos sensores...yo tengo uno aspirado a puro carburador año 98 con 104.000 km...empecé a interesarme por esto de la electrónica automotriz este año que me hicieron comprar uno nuevo para actualizarme jaja...y como todo lo nuevo, quiero conocerlo bien...el carburado no me dejó nunca tirado, en cambio de estos, cada tanto veo alguno arriba de alguna grúa y cada vez más seguido...mi mecánico de confianza esta a punto de internarse sólo, no termina de aprender algo, que ya le apareció alguna otra novedad, jaja.

Voy a seguir tu consejo, voy a empezar a programar algunas MACROS con las señales más frecuentes a ver que sale.

Para empezar, la señal CKP tiene que ser senoide si o si...??? Sabes entre que rangos se mueve y cual es el offset de base...???


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 9, 2022)

resistencio dijo:


> Voy a seguir tu consejo, voy a empezar a programar algunas MACROS con las señales más frecuentes a ver que sale.
> 
> Para empezar, la señal CKP tiene que ser senoide si o si...??? Sabes entre que rangos se mueve y cual es el offset de base...???



Busca en el foro que hay un hilo extenso sobre eso.


----------



## sergiot (Oct 14, 2022)

resistencio dijo:


> En eso estamos de acuerdo...pero que un tercero, fabricante de instrumentos semicaseros, que probablemente haya conseguido información de foros como este, este comercializando algo, y falseando o distorcionando información con el afán de vender, es claramente un delincuente...también puede ser un desinformado, pero en ese caso debería decirlo y evitarse de ese modo consecuencias desfavorables.
> Como sea, no le voy comprar, seguiré investigando un poco más, ahora con algo más de cautela, porque es evidente que por desconocimiento o por no querer difundir información precisa, puede uno comprar algo inservible.
> 
> Sigo de todos modos esperando de este foro, alguien que pueda responder con alguna certeza.


En los generados de señales de ckp y cmp existe la posibilidad de variar el regimen de rpm, cuando este está por debajo de un umbral, propia de cada ecu, la ecu no se inmoviliza ya que esta como en modo de arranque y considera que el motor todavia no se puso en marcha, es por eso que te dicen eso del inmo. Eso sucede en las ecus de chrysler que son las que reparo y creo que muchas otras siguen el mismo patron.


----------



## resistencio (Oct 14, 2022)

Gracias Sergiot...sigo mirando sobre el tema...entré al hilo que me recomendó switchxxi, pero es un descontrol...creo que al final de una "probable" solución o circuito final funcionando, habría que cerrar con alguna conclusión en concreto, planos finales, software, etc...(luego habrá tiempo para actualizaciónes) sino pasa como a mi, que revisando un tema de hace 7 años, hay que adentrarse en una historia y sus contemporáneas soluciones (algunas obsoletas) sin poder aportar nada, ni repreguntar sobre ello...y como es tan extenso el hilo, o se termina de leer y asimilar todo el mismo día, o vuelta a empezar desde cero al día siguiente.

Mi duda sobre esto de generar señales CKP, es si es importante que sean senoidales con offset +/-, o como dicen algunos, es suficiente con que sea una cuadrada como las efecto hall...hay opiniones encontradas sobre eso, pero no hay definiciones...son más convincentes las opiniones que sostienen que con una cuadrada alcanza, por la naturaleza misma de la tecnología digital de las ECU, pero también aparecen opiniones que dicen lo contrario, aludiendo a experiencias de campo (osea con la ECU arriba del banco)...al final termina siendo una mezcla de teoría, práctica y religión, jaja...en fin, será cuestión de seguir buscando.

Otra cosa que se advierte, es la poca o casi nula colaboración concreta de argentos...más del 90% de las precisiones son de centro América (México en punta), lo que desenmascara un poco la realidad "canuta" del técnico o profesional de estas latitudes (y lo dice un argentino muchachos)...como será de cierto la cosa, que al usuario que más aportó en el tema, le sacaron mucho más provecho los argentos, y en meses de intercambios, ninguno fue capaz de sacarle una foto al osciloscopio (no sea cosa que alguien le pueda robar sus progresos) ni mandarle un mísero vídeo, como el mismo usurario les pedía, para poder saber donde estaba parado (cabe señalar que el más comprometido no sabía de mecánica y ni siquiera tenía una ECU para probar algo)...los únicos aportes que leí de usuarios argentinos, fueron con apreciaciones que develaban sus conocimientos, pero todas a cuenta gotas e insuficientes.

Listo, ya hice catarsis, jaja...voy a seguir buscando a ver que aparece por ahí.


----------



## sergiot (Oct 15, 2022)

resistencio dijo:


> Gracias Sergiot...sigo mirando sobre el tema...entré al hilo que me recomendó switchxxi, pero es un descontrol...creo que al final de una "probable" solución o circuito final funcionando, habría que cerrar con alguna conclusión en concreto, planos finales, software, etc...(luego habrá tiempo para actualizaciónes) sino pasa como a mi, que revisando un tema de hace 7 años, hay que adentrarse en una historia y sus contemporáneas soluciones (algunas obsoletas) sin poder aportar nada, ni repreguntar sobre ello...y como es tan extenso el hilo, o se termina de leer y asimilar todo el mismo día, o vuelta a empezar desde cero al día siguiente.
> 
> Mi duda sobre esto de generar señales CKP, es si es importante que sean senoidales con offset +/-, o como dicen algunos, es suficiente con que sea una cuadrada como las efecto hall...hay opiniones encontradas sobre eso, pero no hay definiciones...son más convincentes las opiniones que sostienen que con una cuadrada alcanza, por la naturaleza misma de la tecnología digital de las ECU, pero también aparecen opiniones que dicen lo contrario, aludiendo a experiencias de campo (osea con la ECU arriba del banco)...al final termina siendo una mezcla de teoría, práctica y religión, jaja...en fin, será cuestión de seguir buscando.
> 
> ...


Es un mundo muy complejo, y con muy poca info, sobre las señales, tenes que copiar la señal original de la ecu en cuestion, con respecto a compartir info, no te creas que es tan asi, he discutido con muchos de centro america por queres cobrar por informacion o cobrar por compartir manuales de taller, cuyos manuales son gratis en internet. Siempre hablando de lo que a mi me toca de cerca que son los Chrysler, de las otras marcas no tengo idea.


----------



## resistencio (Oct 15, 2022)

Seguro, siempre hay excepciones...pero yo hablo de lo que veo acá, sobre lo que contás, no me consta...igual hay mucha información de la buena en YT, donde curiosamente otra vez, de Argentina para arriba, se destacan por compartir con detalles precisos...cada 100 vídeos de México, Venezuela, Honduras y el resto del caribe y centro América, veo 1 o 2 de estas latitudes, que de verdad comparten algo de igual calibre...igual no estoy descubriendo nada, ya lo habrán advertido otros.


----------



## sergiot (Oct 17, 2022)

resistencio dijo:


> Seguro, siempre hay excepciones...pero yo hablo de lo que veo acá, sobre lo que contás, no me consta...igual hay mucha información de la buena en YT, donde curiosamente otra vez, de Argentina para arriba, se destacan por compartir con detalles precisos...cada 100 vídeos de México, Venezuela, Honduras y el resto del caribe y centro América, veo 1 o 2 de estas latitudes, que de verdad comparten algo de igual calibre...igual no estoy descubriendo nada, ya lo habrán advertido otros.


Exacto, pero eso que ves en yt, no es por amor al arte, todos cobran por eso, ya que es parte de otro tipo de negocios, en cambio los que estamos en este tipo de foros o grupos de face lo hacemos gratis.


----------



## resistencio (Oct 17, 2022)

*S*i...y también ví cosas interesantes de y*ou*tubers con menos de 100 views (sin publicidad - sin monetizar)...como contra punto, hay varios dichos sobre lo "gratis" y todos sabemos que gratis, no hay nada...en definitiva, todo se trata de armar un rompecabezas, un poco de acá y otro poco allá, y se puede arribar a algo útil.
Lo bueno de YT, es que nos deja ver con que trabajan otros en electrónica y cada día me convenzo más, que no somos del tercer mundo (y no por no ser parte del eje) somos del vigésimo noveno cómodos, jaja...en centro América, más concretamente en México y alrededores, todo "fluke" para empezar a hablar...en estos días estoy viendo mucho de electrónica automotriz, osea, taller, mugre, grasa, aceite en las manos, etc. Y en medio de todo esto asoman los "fluke" como moneda corriente, multímetros, osciloscopios portátiles, y también escáner que por acá ni se conocen, herramientas y sensores que por acá ni asoman...otro nivel de herramientas para trabajar, y que seguro cuando lleguen por acá, ya serán viejas...creo que esa es la ventaja de vivir pegado a la sucursal más importante del consumo humano (EEUU)...mientras a mi se me caen los mocos y me pongo muy envidioso, jaja.


----------



## J2C (Oct 17, 2022)

resistencio dijo:


> *S*i...y también ví cosas interesantes de y*ou*tubers con menos de 100 views (sin publicidad - sin monetizar)...como contra punto, hay varios dichos sobre lo "gratis" y todos sabemos que gratis, no hay nada...en definitiva, todo se trata de armar un rompecabezas, un poco de acá y otro poco allá, y se puede arribar a algo útil.
> Lo bueno de YT, es que nos deja ver con que trabajan otros en electrónica y cada día me convenzo más, que no somos del tercer mundo (y no por no ser parte del eje) somos del vigésimo noveno cómodos, jaja...en centro América, más concretamente en México y alrededores, todo "fluke" para empezar a hablar...en estos días estoy viendo mucho de electrónica automotriz, osea, taller, mugre, grasa, aceite en las manos, etc. Y en medio de todo esto asoman los "fluke" como moneda corriente, multímetros, osciloscopios portátiles, y también escáner que por acá ni se conocen, herramientas y sensores que por acá ni asoman...otro nivel de herramientas para trabajar, y que seguro cuando lleguen por acá, ya serán viejas...creo que esa es la ventaja de vivir pegado a la sucursal más importante del consumo humano (EEUU)...mientras a mi se me caen los mocos y me pongo muy envidioso, jaja.



Disiento contigo en que el tema es cercanía.

En mi opinión el tema es *inversión*, usan parte de sus ganancias en poseer mejor instrumentos/herramientas para realizar sus trabajos. De esta forma les resulta más sencillo y rápido.
En cambio en la mentalidad nuestra (ArgieLand) no se piensa de esa manera en la mayor parte de los trabajadores. Excepto los pocos que han trabajado en grandes empresas de tecnología electrónica que lo han hecho con instrumentos de alta gama.



Salu2.-

P.D.: Soy argento, pero no como bulones.-


----------



## sergiot (Oct 17, 2022)

resistencio dijo:


> *S*i...y también ví cosas interesantes de y*ou*tubers con menos de 100 views (sin publicidad - sin monetizar)...como contra punto, hay varios dichos sobre lo "gratis" y todos sabemos que gratis, no hay nada...en definitiva, todo se trata de armar un rompecabezas, un poco de acá y otro poco allá, y se puede arribar a algo útil.
> Lo bueno de YT, es que nos deja ver con que trabajan otros en electrónica y cada día me convenzo más, que no somos del tercer mundo (y no por no ser parte del eje) somos del vigésimo noveno cómodos, jaja...en centro América, más concretamente en México y alrededores, todo "fluke" para empezar a hablar...en estos días estoy viendo mucho de electrónica automotriz, osea, taller, mugre, grasa, aceite en las manos, etc. Y en medio de todo esto asoman los "fluke" como moneda corriente, multímetros, osciloscopios portátiles, y también escáner que por acá ni se conocen, herramientas y sensores que por acá ni asoman...otro nivel de herramientas para trabajar, y que seguro cuando lleguen por acá, ya serán viejas...creo que esa es la ventaja de vivir pegado a la sucursal más importante del consumo humano (EEUU)...mientras a mi se me caen los mocos y me pongo muy envidioso, jaja.


La tecnologia no sirve de nada si no se sabe aplicar.
Soy parte de cuanto grupo de Chrysler hay en face, muchos son mejicanos, en donde como vos decis, tienen todo, y aun asi, no tienen idea de nada cuando consultan por problemas.


----------



## resistencio (Oct 17, 2022)

Si...nunca relacione una cosa con otra (instrumentos de calidad con conocimientos)...hablaba de la facilidad con que consiguen instrumentos que acá hay que importar...hace unos años trabajando en México, para una empresa americana, que tercerizaba trabajos según les convenía (sus empleados eran 90% latinos de centro América), me fui de acá sin mis herramientas, y compré casi todo en un Home Depot, todo Fluke, esos que traía Alamtec en una época (ahí en calle Paraná), pero 10 veces más barato...la mitad me quedó en aduana, pasé la mitad, cometa de por medio...me refería a esa facilidad de poder conseguir instrumentos que acá son joyas del imperio, y allá además de estar colgados en las góndolas, tienen un precio justo...por lo cual, no estoy tan seguro que los trabajadores no quieran invertir, no se puede, que es diferente.
Otra, es los autos que hay por esos lares, los nuestros son autitos...el motor más chico es 3.0 promedio, jaja.


----------



## Mayso (Nov 29, 2022)

Hola quería consultar porque motivos se desconfigura una eeprom?  Gracias
Hola me salen estas fallas y el auto no me arranca, según el mecánico es porque se desconfiguro el chip de la llave? Como puede desconfigurarse? Ya que al auto lo lleve andando y la llave andaba perfecta


----------



## unmonje (Nov 30, 2022)

Mayso dijo:


> Hola quería consultar porque motivos se desconfigura una eeprom?  Gracias
> Hola me salen estas fallas y el auto no me arranca, según el mecánico es porque se desconfiguro el chip de la llave? Como puede desconfigurarse? Ya que al auto lo lleve andando y la llave andaba perfecta
> Ver el archivo adjunto 292513


Lo primero, en estos temas es decir marca, modelo , años del automóvil y frecuencia de uso del vehiculo. En el tema EEPROM, no es un asunto menor.
Si el auto es nuevo, es tener mucha mala suerte.
Grabar un bit en una EPROM basicamente, se trata de atrapar unos pocos electrones ionizados entre 2 campos magnéticos, de tal suerte que éste estado, no dependa de ninguna fuente eléctrica externa, sino de la estructura molecular circundante.
Entonces ¿ Como se logra esa situación ? Cuando el chip funciona bien, pues, se usa fuerza eléctrica bruta pero controlada, comparada con la que habitualmente se usa para funcionar, pero no tanta, como para destruir el material de manera irrevesible.
Asi, otras de las maneras que podria producir una alteración de estado es por 2 caminos.
1- Envejecimiento, por alteración del material constitutivo del chip, que provoque la pérdida de ese campo, por descarga de los electrones atrapados.
 (Despues de primeros 10 años de uso, es  posible que al menos algun bit de toda la memoria , píerda naturalmente su estado.
Si ducho bit, está en alguna parte vital del programa, podria colapsar el sistema )
2- Un evento electromagnetico que, proboque una situación semejenate al punto 1,  tambien podría provocar una falla parecida.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 30, 2022)

Es casi imposible, lo que si suele pasar es que el chip de la llave se rompa, pero lo que es dentro de la pcm o ecu o modulo skim, es casi imposible que eso suceda ya que está por demás controlado el tema de ruidos y posibles causas ajenas que pudieron corromper los datos.
Si el auto lo dejaste andando en el mecanico y paso esto, algo mal hizo y se está lavando las manos, dicho de manera decorosa.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 30, 2022)

Mayso dijo:


> Hola quería consultar porque motivos se desconfigura una eeprom?  Gracias
> Hola me salen estas fallas y el auto no me arranca, según el mecánico es porque se desconfiguro el chip de la llave? Como puede desconfigurarse? Ya que al auto lo lleve andando y la llave andaba perfecta
> Ver el archivo adjunto 292513


Yo tambien tengo ese scanner Autel, es muy bueno, 

Te coment0 que no se puede dañar solo así, tal como te lo dicen los compañeros, el mecánico la daño seguramente. 
Quizá intentaron cambiar el transponder o intentaron algun servicio y bloquearon el vehículo con antitheft.
Quizá le pasaron una programadora de llaves y quisieron hacer una copia de las mismas, con mal procedimiento, seguramente la borraron... 

Cambia de mecánico inmediatamente, los cambios no autorizados de llaves es motivo de denuncia penal. 

El error es claro: daño en la memoria de la llave, dañaron la llave.


----------

